# 24h Duisburg 2020



## Twenty-1 (11. September 2019)

Man kann nicht früh genug damit anfangen. ;-)


----------



## Twenty-1 (11. September 2019)

Hat jemand Interesse 2020 in einem 8er Team mitzufahren? Wir können noch Unterstützung gebrauchen. 

Es geht definitiv um den Spaß an der Sache und nicht um den Leistungsgedanken. Den leben wir in den 2er und 4er Teams aus. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (19. September 2019)

Team Volle Möhre ist zum 8 ten male dabei


----------



## Jole1982 (19. September 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde,

das Team Kartcyclists sucht noch einen Solostartplatz für 2020. Falls jemand jemand kennt der seinen abgeben möchte vll melden per PN.

Danke

Gruß Julian


----------



## LuttiX (4. Oktober 2019)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse 2020 in einem 8er Team mitzufahren? Wir können noch Unterstützung gebrauchen.
> 
> Es geht definitiv um den Spaß an der Sache und nicht um den Leistungsgedanken. Den leben wir in den 2er und 4er Teams aus. ;-)


 
Braucht ihr noch jemanden?


----------



## Twenty-1 (11. Oktober 2019)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Braucht ihr noch jemanden?



Aktuell sind wir schon voll, aber wer weiß, was bis zum Rennen noch passiert. ;-) Sollte sich was ändern, sage ich dir sofort Bescheid.


----------



## Fazer77 (28. Oktober 2019)

Moin zusammen,

Ich suche einen Startplatz in einem 4 oder 8 Team. Sollte bei wem was frei sein, meldet euch gern.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Eichi88 (27. Januar 2020)

Fazer77 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Ich suche einen Startplatz in einem 4 oder 8 Team. Sollte bei wem was frei sein, meldet euch gern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eichi88 (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo Sascha 

Wir  suchen noch einen Fahrer  für   das  Team Takata ..


----------



## Fazer77 (28. Januar 2020)

Interesse!?

Meld dich mal....

Gruß 
Sascha


----------



## Ravega (6. März 2020)

Fahren wir dieses Jahr in Duisburg oder fällt es dem Corona zum Opfer?
Würden wir dann das Startgeld zurück erstattet bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (6. März 2020)

Abwarten und Tee trinken, bis August is noch ne Weile und ich glaube wenn er absagen muss weil die Behörden das so wollen ist das höhere Gewalt und er brauch uns das Startgeld nicht zurück erstatten , so habe ich es mal in den AGBs gelesen


----------



## Dumens100 (6. März 2020)

zitat Homepage 24H Duisburg

*Rennunterbrechung | Rennabbruch | Rennabsage | Rennverlegung:*


Der Veranstalter behält sich das Recht vor, bei sehr schlechter Witterung oder höhere Gewalt (z.B.Terror-Warnungen oder ähnlichem) eine Unterbrechung des Rennens anzuordnen. Die Bekanntgabe der Rennunterbrechung erfolgt durch die Streckenposten. Alle Fahrer bringen sich in diesem Fall bitte so schnell wie möglich, auf direktem Weg, in Sicherheit. Mit der Bekanntgabe der Rennunterbrechung wird gleichzeitig das Ziel geschlossen und alle angefangenen Runden verfallen. Eine Rennunterbrechung hat eine mindestens 60 Min. Unterbrechung zur Folge. Der Zeitpunkt des Neustarts wird über Lautsprecherdurchsagen im Zielbereich bekannt gegeben.
Die Startaufstellung für den Neustart (Änderungen vorbehalten) erfolgt für die pro Kategorie 5 besten Teams in der Wechselzone. Alle anderen Teams stellen sich auf der Wechselzonenumfahrung bis Ziel auf. Der Zugang zur Startaufstellung befindet sich in der Zielkurve am Fuß des Monte Schlacko bei der Brücke. Der Neustart wird über die Zeiterfassungsmatte am Ausgang der Wechselzone/Wechselzonenumfahrung kontrolliert.
Die Rennzeit läuft während der Unterbrechung weiter.
Der Veranstalter behält sich das Recht vor, bei sehr schlechten Witterung oder höherer Gewalt (z.B. Terrorwarnungen oder ähnlichem) das Rennen abzusagen, den Veranstaltungsort zu verlegen oder im Nachgang einer Rennunterbrechung den Abbruch des Rennens anzuordnen. Die Teilnehmer haben in diesem Fall keinen Anspruch auf Rückerstattung der bezahlten Startgebühr. Streckenänderung – auch kurzfristig – sind zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Ravega (6. März 2020)

Nun ja, schauen wir mal was das Jahr so bringt.
Ist ja nicht die einzige Veranstaltung, wo man gemeldet hat/die Kohle raus ist.
Was man bisher so liest, werden zahlreiche Veranstaltungen (Norditalien z.B.) verschoben.
Haben wir demnächst dann 5 Veranstaltungen an einem Wochenende, wenn später alle nachgeholt werden.....


----------



## Ravega (13. März 2020)

Bei der aktuellen Entwicklung gehe ich zu 99% davon aus, das wir im August sicher nicht ums alte Stahlwerk kurbeln.
Der Spuk wird ja kaum im Sommer vorbei sein.
Mal schauen ob es die Kohle zurück gibt, bei anderen abgesagten Veranstaltungen (Marathons) wird das Startgeld (freiwillig) zurück gezahlt.


----------



## Ravega (15. April 2020)

So, jetzt wird's konkreter, Großveranstaltungen also bis zum 31.08. untersagt.
Werden dann wohl auch die 24h von Duisburg drunter fallen.
Auch wenn noch nicht offiziell definiert ist, wie groß das Groß ist, denke Anfang August werden wir kein 24h Rennen fahren.


----------



## Dumens100 (15. April 2020)

Gehe ich leider auch von aus. mal schauen wie er das mit dem Startgeld löst, ob er zurückzahlt oder gleich die Anmeldung für nächstes Jahr beibehält wir werden es sehen ist dann schon mein fünftes Event was wegen Corona ins Wasser fällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (16. April 2020)

Ravega schrieb:


> So, jetzt wird's konkreter, Großveranstaltungen also bis zum 31.08. untersagt.
> Werden dann wohl auch die 24h von Duisburg drunter fallen.
> Auch wenn noch nicht offiziell definiert ist, wie groß das Groß ist, denke Anfang August werden wir kein 24h Rennen fahren.



1000 Leute ist wie gehabt die Grenze, also dürfte Duisburg zumindest für Anfang August raus sein...vielleicht dann ja einen Monat später?


----------



## Dumens100 (16. April 2020)

das wird dieses Jahr nix, Glaube nicht das man so schnell nen Termin im LAPADU bekommt der ist immer gut ausgebucht.


----------



## yellow-faggin (16. April 2020)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> das wird dieses Jahr nix, Glaube nicht das man so schnell nen Termin im LAPADU bekommt der ist immer gut ausgebucht.



Auch wieder wahr ?
Obwohl so Sachen wie Sommerkino oder Food-Festival dann ja auch nicht stattfinden werden.


----------



## Dumens100 (16. April 2020)

jo auch das wird es leider alle nicht geben  und ob ab ende August dann wieder Großveranstaltungen stattfinden dürfen ist ja auch noch ungewiss. Da dann lieber dieses Jahr ausfallen lassen und nächstes Jahr in alter frische


----------



## Ravega (16. April 2020)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> 1000 Leute ist wie gehabt die Grenze, also dürfte Duisburg zumindest für Anfang August raus sein...vielleicht dann ja einen Monat später?


Bleibt das so, dass es ab 1.000 zu einer Großveranstaltung zählt? Oder waren die 1.000 nicht die vorher festgelegte Obergrenze und jetzt wird je nach Bundesland nochmal korrigiert? Interessiert mich z.B. wegen der Night on Bike, wo offiziell nur 630 Starter gemeldet sind, und sich Sven bis jetzt irgendwie schwer tut das Ding zu canceln.

Aber ganz ehrlich, so richtig Bock hätte ich eh nicht mehr drauf. Laut einer aktuellen Studie sind beim leistungsorienteitem Radeln 20m Abstand zum Vordermann notwendig, um sicher zu sein, einer Tröpfcheninfektion zu entgehen. Dann das gemütliche Beisammensein am Start, Duschen usw....

Nee, hätte ich jetzt eh kein Bock drauf. Der mehrmalige Open-Window-Effekt in den 24h macht einem auch noch anfälliger für den Scheiß. So würde mir das 24h-Radeln keinen Spaß machen.


----------



## Schwitte (16. April 2020)

Ravega schrieb:


> So würde mir das 24h-Radeln keinen Spaß machen.


Das ist der entscheidende Punkt!

Jedem dem auch nur etwas an seiner und der Gesundheit seiner Angehörigen liegt, wird sich wohl kaum an den Start, in die Wechselzone usw. eines 24h Rennens stellen.

Das Jahr ist gelaufen. Abhaken und auf den Impfstoff hoffen, dass es evtl. 2021 etwas wird.


----------



## Ravega (16. April 2020)

So, nun ist es (war es) offiziell, denn sie haben ihre Message am 17.04. abgeändert, um das Wörtchen "wahrscheinlich" ergänzt. So ein rumgehampel!




__





						Corona Virus - 24h Duisburg
					

Nun hat es nun auch unseren Kult-Event in Duisburg getroffen: Die ROSE 24h von Duisburg müssen leider aufgrund der Corona Krise sehr wahrscheinlich abgesagt und auf 2021 verschoben werden. Die Bundesregierung hat bekannt gegeben, dass alle Großveranstaltungen vorerst bis 31. August verboten...



					www.24h-duisburg.de
				




Ähnlich wie bei der Night on Bike, die noch früher stattfindet, der Veranstalter sich aber irgendwie partout nicht eingestehen will, das in so einem Fall die Gesundheit vor Kommerz geht. Verantwortungslos!
Hygiene und Mindestabstände......absoluter Wiederspruch bei so einem 24h Event.

Hoffe dass das zuständige Ministerium in NRW da jetzt schnell Klarheit / Fakten schafft.


----------



## Eichi88 (28. April 2020)

Also  die NOB 2020  wird verschoben.Wurde  heute bekannt   gegeben ..Für Infos  auf die NOB  Seite   gehen .


----------



## Ravega (29. April 2020)

Eichi88 schrieb:


> Also  die NOB 2020  wird verschoben.Wurde  heute bekannt   gegeben ..Für Infos  auf die NOB  Seite   gehen .


Tja, nur Gutscheine, mit Startgeld zurück ist nix bei der NOB.
Kann man nur auf nächstes Jahr hoffen, denn den September 2020 halte ich für genauso utopisch.


----------



## Eichi88 (29. April 2020)

Ja das stimmt aber   es ist okay  so.  Und  ich finde es Normal  das sie nicht das Startgeld zurück geben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (29. April 2020)

Eichi88 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt aber es ist okay so.


Hätte die Katze aber auch früher aus dem Sack lassen können, das die Startgelder schon zur Hälfte weg sind, er möglichst nicht verschieben wollte / absagen konnte.


Eichi88 schrieb:


> Und ich finde es Normal das sie nicht das Startgeld zurück geben können.


Nein, normal ist das nicht. Bei anderen Veranstaltern bekommst du deine Kohle zurück, einige sind auch gegen so etwas versichert.

Mal schauen was Skyder sich mit Duisburg einfallen lässt.


----------



## Dumens100 (30. April 2020)

Gibt ja nur drei Möglichkeiten
a. er erstattet das Startgeld
b. Startplatz wird für nächstes Jahr weitergeführt
c. er behält das Geld für sich


----------



## Eichi88 (30. April 2020)

Wir können   doch froh sein   das er  mit der Stadt  versucht   einen  anderen Termin  zu finden.  Ich möchte   jetzt  auch nicht eine Große  Diskussion  deswegen  damit anfangen.


----------



## Dumens100 (30. April 2020)

Der Termin wird nächstes Jahr erstes Augustwochenende sein


----------



## Schwitte (30. April 2020)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Der Termin wird nächstes Jahr erstes Augustwochenende sein


Wo steht das? Wir reden jetzt aber von Duisburg, oder?


----------



## Dumens100 (1. Mai 2020)

Stehen tut das nirgends aber dieses Jahr wird es kein aus weich Termin geben da der lapadu auch sonst viele Termine hat,  bleibt also nur nächstes Jahr


----------



## Dumens100 (1. Mai 2020)

Auf der Hompage steht's hab's gerade gelesen das er den Termin für 2021 prüft


----------



## Schwitte (1. Mai 2020)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Stehen tut das nirgends aber dieses Jahr wird es kein aus weich Termin geben da der lapadu auch sonst viele Termine hat, bleibt also nur nächstes Jahr


Die vermutlich auch alle / viele gecancelt werden.


Dumens100 schrieb:


> Auf der Hompage steht's hab's gerade gelesen das er den Termin für 2021 prüft


Auf der Homepage wurde die Absage ja im Nachhinein um das Wörtchen "wahrscheinlich" ergänzt.
Denke solange kein Impfstoff / Medikament gefunden wird, brauchen wir uns über ein 24h Rennen in Duisburg keinen Kopf machen. Deswegen bewundere ich auch den Optimismus von Herrn Schreiber, Anfang September die Night on Bike durchzuführen.


----------



## Dumens100 (8. Mai 2020)

heute Mail erhalten er hält sich die absolute Absage bis zum 15.06.2020 offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (8. Mai 2020)

So ein Blödsinn von Skyder!
Alles ist abgesagt, nur Skyder und Hammerevents leben in ihrer eigenen kleinen Welt und halten die Leute hin. Wenn man auf Platzierung fährt, soll(te) man also jetzt min. bis zum 15.06. für dieses eine Event trainieren, um dann doch eine Absage zu kassieren? Oder geht der Kommerz vor Gesundheit und es wid mit allen Mitteln versucht das Unmögliche doch irgendwie möglich zu machen?


----------



## yellow-faggin (9. Mai 2020)

Ravega schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn von Skyder!
> Alles ist abgesagt, nur Skyder und Hammerevents leben in ihrer eigenen kleinen Welt und halten die Leute hin. Wenn man auf Platzierung fährt, soll(te) man also jetzt min. bis zum 15.06. für dieses eine Event trainieren, um dann doch eine Absage zu kassieren? Oder geht der Kommerz vor Gesundheit und es wid mit allen Mitteln versucht das Unmögliche doch irgendwie möglich zu machen?



Finde ich auch ziemlich unmöglich...
Aber leider ist die Politik ja auch auf den Zug aufgesprungen und öffnet nun alles wieder viel zu schnell, da kann man den Veranstaltern fast keinen wirklichen Vorwurf machen.


----------



## Ravega (10. Mai 2020)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Finde ich auch ziemlich unmöglich...
> Aber leider ist die Politik ja auch auf den Zug aufgesprungen und öffnet nun alles wieder viel zu schnell, da kann man den Veranstaltern fast keinen wirklichen Vorwurf machen.


Tja, aber mit ein bisschen Weitsicht und gesundem Menschenverstand sollte wohl jedem (Veranstalter) klar sein, das die Welt in ein paar Wochen nicht von Corona geheilt ist, wahrscheinlich wird eher das Gegenteil der Fall sein, ich keine ü2000 Leute in den Landschaftspark stopfen kann. 

Klar hat es die Eventbranche kalt erwischt, wie viele andere Bereiche auch, bzw. noch erwischen wird. Aber dieses Rumgehampel ist echt fürn A....


----------



## TitusLE (14. Mai 2020)

Ravega schrieb:


> Alles ist abgesagt


Stöffel Race ist auch noch nicht abgesagt.  Die hoffen wohl auch noch, dass sie klein genug sind, um es doch stattfinden lassen zu können. Am 04./05. Juli  ?


----------



## Kottenstroeter (31. Mai 2020)

Gibt's schon News zu Duisburg?


----------



## Kottenstroeter (31. Mai 2020)

Gelöscht, Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (31. Mai 2020)

Noch keine weiteren Infos von Skyder erhalten. Lässt sich wohl wirklich bis zum 15.06. Zeit, nervend!
Trainiere jedenfalls nicht mehr für die 24h. Nachdem die Reproduktionszahlen nach den Lockerungen der letzten Tage aktuell wieder massiv angestiegen sind - und wohl noch weiter stegen werden - halte ich es mittlerweile wieder für kpl. unrealistisch und fahrlässig!

Zwischendurch konnte man ja meinen, es könnte was werden, was ich immer noch für extrem verantwortungslos halte. Denn auch für junge Leistungssportler kann das Virus ernste Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen. Kein Einzelfall:








						Junge Sportlerin kämpft mit Virus-Folgen: „Im Liegen hatte ich manchmal das Gefühl, ich ersticke“
					

Für Annika Söllinger ist der Traum vom Triathlon geplatzt. Die Frau war an Covid-19 erkrankt. Mehr als zwei Monate ist das her. Atemnot hat sie immer noch.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Dumens100 (2. Juni 2020)

wir für unser Team haben entschieden egal was Skyder macht wir werden nicht an den Start gehen, statt dessen werden wir den Stoneman Miriqudi rocken.


----------



## Schwitte (2. Juni 2020)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> wir für unser Team haben entschieden egal was Skyder macht wir werden nicht an den Start gehen


Vernünftig!


----------



## yellow-faggin (4. Juni 2020)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> wir für unser Team haben entschieden egal was Skyder macht wir werden nicht an den Start gehen, statt dessen werden wir den Stoneman Miriqudi rocken.



Wird bei unseren insgesamt 4 Teams nicht anders sein, egal was die Landesregierung oder Skyder beschließen ist eine Durchführung für mich, unabhängig von den offiziellen Zahlen (RKI), mittlerweile auch absolut utopisch...


----------



## yellow-faggin (15. Juni 2020)

Bin ja echt mal gespannt was da heute so verkündet wird...


----------



## Dumens100 (15. Juni 2020)

ich glaube nicht das heute ne Nachricht kommt. Wir haben jetzt den Stonmen Miriqudi zu diesem Zeitpunkt fest gebucht


----------



## Schwitte (15. Juni 2020)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Bin ja echt mal gespannt was da heute so verkündet wird...


Dito!


Dumens100 schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das heute ne Nachricht kommt


So wurde es per Mail angekündigt.
Mit jedem Tag länger hinhalten macht er sich bestimmt keine Freunde.


----------



## Dumens100 (15. Juni 2020)

ich weis das er das peer Mail angekündigt hat, aber er war noch nie so wirklich kontaktfreudig


----------



## yellow-faggin (15. Juni 2020)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> ich weis das er das peer Mail angekündigt hat, aber er war noch nie so wirklich kontaktfreudig



Das stimmt leider...aber diesmal ist da doch etwas mehr "Würze" als sonst hinter und glaub mal das da nicht wenige Leute drauf warten. Wenn dann nichts kommt würde ich mal auf "Shitstorm" in den sozialen Medien tippen.


----------



## Ravega (15. Juni 2020)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Wenn dann nichts kommt würde ich mal auf "Shitstorm" in den sozialen Medien tippen.


Jepp. Und dann wäre zukünftig für viel das Thema 24h Duisburg wohl endgültig Geschichte, wenn es Skyder nicht schon eh vorher den Stecker zieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (16. Juni 2020)

Wie vermutet bis jetzt noch keine Nachricht gekommen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (16. Juni 2020)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Wie vermutet bis jetzt noch keine Nachricht gekommen.



Gerade die Mitteilung bekommen...den einen Tag geben wir jetzt einfach mal als Kulanz 
Verlegt auf 2021.


----------



## Dumens100 (16. Juni 2020)

Jeep auch erhalten, Startplätze behalten ihre Gültigkeit also alles gut


----------



## yellow-faggin (16. Juni 2020)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Jeep auch erhalten, Startplätze behalten ihre Gültigkeit also alles gut



Sehe ich auch so, bei keiner Möglichkeit 2021 teilzunehmen gibt es alternativ einen Gutschein für 2022.


----------



## Schwitte (16. Juni 2020)

Habe aktuell keinen Zugriff auf meine Mails. Die Option "Kohle zurück" gibt's nicht?


----------



## Dumens100 (16. Juni 2020)

nö entweder du fährst nächstes Jahr oder Gutschein für 2022


----------



## Ravega (27. Juni 2020)

Schon mal jemand sein Startgeld zurück verlangt?


----------



## Deleted 324346 (27. Juni 2020)

Ravega schrieb:


> Schon mal jemand sein Startgeld zurück verlangt?


Nein. Warum auch. Ich fahre 2021 unsw.


----------



## Ravega (27. Juni 2020)

CenturionMTB schrieb:


> Nein. Warum auch. Ich fahre 2021 unsw.


Weil evtl. jemand 2021 oder 2022 nicht fahren möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (27. Juni 2020)

Ravega schrieb:


> Weil evtl. jemand 2021 oder 2022 nicht fahren möchte.


Einzel ? Her damit !


----------



## Deleted 324346 (27. Juni 2020)

Ravega schrieb:


> Weil evtl. jemand 2021 oder 2022 nicht fahren möchte.


Weil man dann ganz offiziell den Veranstalter anschreibt und das mit ihm klärt. Einfach mal nett anfragen und nicht im Vorfeld online rummeckern.


----------



## Ravega (28. Juni 2020)

CenturionMTB schrieb:


> Weil man dann ganz offiziell den Veranstalter anschreibt und das mit ihm klärt. Einfach mal nett anfragen und nicht im Vorfeld online rummeckern.


Ach was. Danke für den Tipp, Herr Oberlehrer.
Habe auch nicht nach dem wie, sondern ob schon jemand seine Kohle zurückverlangt hat, gefragt.
Denn trotz "netter" Anfrage und anschließendem offiziellen Anschreiben rührt sich der Veranstalter bis heute nicht.


----------



## Deleted 324346 (28. Juni 2020)

Ravega schrieb:


> Ach was. Danke für den Tipp, Herr Oberlehrer.
> Habe auch nicht nach dem wie, sondern ob schon jemand seine Kohle zurückverlangt hat, gefragt.
> Denn trotz "netter" Anfrage und anschließendem offiziellen Anschreiben rührt sich der Veranstalter bis heute nicht.


Ich mache mit dir ne Wette, das wenn du dein komplettes Team zurück ziehst, bekommst du auch dein Geld. Nur keinen Startplatz in Zukunft mehr.


----------



## Ravega (28. Juni 2020)

Können wir gerne wetten. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nix zurück bekommen.....
Und du meinst wir bekommen dann in Zukunft keinen Startplatz? Ob Skyder sich das leisten kann? Wohl kaum. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, mal von den 1er- und 2er-Teams abgesehen, wo die Hütte in Duisburg voll war. Da gibt's inzwischen ortsnahe Alternativen, wo richtig Mountainbike gefahren wird.


----------



## Deleted 324346 (28. Juni 2020)

Ravega schrieb:


> Können wir gerne wetten. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nix zurück bekommen.....
> Und du meinst wir bekommen dann in Zukunft keinen Startplatz? Ob Skyder sich das leisten kann? Wohl kaum. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, mal von den 1er- und 2er-Teams abgesehen, wo die Hütte in Duisburg voll war. Da gibt's inzwischen ortsnahe Alternativen, wo richtig Mountainbike gefahren wird.


Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wo dein Problem ist. Willst du 2021 nicht fahren? Weist du ganz genau, das du 2021 nicht kannst? Wo ist das Problem, das Startgeld für 2021 stehen zu lassen? Bei anderen Veranstaltungen bleibt auch das Startgeld stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (28. Juni 2020)

Wer 2021 nicht kann bekommt Gutschein für 2022


----------



## Ravega (28. Juni 2020)

CenturionMTB schrieb:


> Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wo dein Problem ist. Willst du 2021 nicht fahren?


Nein, wir wollen 2021 und auch 2022 nicht fahren.
Sonst würde ich wohl kaum das Startgeld zurück haben wollen.


----------



## Deleted 324346 (30. Juni 2020)

Das hat jeder bei seiner Anmeldung akzeptiert. Steht auf der Seite 24 Stunden Duisburg, Teilnahmeerklärung!

Bei Ausfall der Veranstaltung aufgrund höherer Gewalt (z.B. schlechtes Wetter, Terrorwarnungen oder ähnlichem), Nichtantritt oder Abbruch des Rennens aus Gründen, die die Veranstalter nicht zu vertreten haben, hat der TN keinen Anspruch auf Rückerstattung des Teilnahmebetrags und auch nicht auf Ersatz sonstiger Schäden, wie Anreise- oder Übernachtungskosten


----------



## Dumens100 (1. Juli 2020)

ich würde erstmal auf die Antwort von Skyder warten, er war noch nie der schnellste bei Rückmeldungen und wenn er die Rückzahlung verweigert hast Du doch zwei Jahre zeit die Startplätze zu verkaufen


----------



## Dumens100 (10. Juli 2020)

zur Zeit kann man nicht die Starterliste einsehen


----------



## Ravega (30. Juli 2020)

Wetter hätte ja gepasst, zumindest nachts wär's angenehm gewesen.


----------



## FlowLa86 (3. Oktober 2020)

Was glaubt ihr denn? Finden die 24h in 2021 statt?


----------



## Schwitte (4. Oktober 2020)

FlowLa86 schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr denn? Finden die 24h in 2021 statt?


Nein.

Selbst wenn wir im Frühjahr 2021 einen Wirkstoff gegen Corona hätten, bis der notwendige Teil der Bevölkerung geimpft ist, schreiben wir das Jahr 2022.

Skyder könnte nur eine Genehmigung erhalten, wenn er ein umfassendes Hygienekonzept vorlegt. Das würde aber nach heutigen Stand den Kostenrahmen sprengen, ist aufgrund der extrem komprimierten Platzverhältnisse im LaPaDu auch schwer umsetzbar.

Und selbst wenn es irgendwie gelingen würde, ein unbeschwertes 24h Rennen so wie wir es kennen, würde es sicher nicht werden. Brauche ich dann auch nicht, da lege ich mich nachts lieber ins Bett und penne, anstatt mit Maske, Desinfektionsmittel und viel Abstand mir den Spaß verderben zu lassen.

Finde übrigens nach wie vor, dass Skyder keinen guten Job macht. 
E-Mails usw. werden weiter stur ignoriert, Rückfragen nicht beantwortet.


----------



## yellow-faggin (4. Oktober 2020)

FlowLa86 schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr denn? Finden die 24h in 2021 statt?



Davon das du es in drei fast gleichen Threads schreibst wird die Antwort auch keine Andere 

Wie @Schwitte schon geschrieben hat halte ich eine Durchführung im kommenden Jahr aus genannten Gründen ebenfalls für nahezu ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (29. Juni 2022)

Hi,
weiss jmd noch, wie teuer das Nenngeld für ein 4er-Team war (also für die 2020er Ausgabe, die jetzt nachgeholt wird). Auf der Webseite steht der Preis mit der Bemerkung "ab 2021" - war der vorher geringer?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (4. Juli 2022)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Hi,
> weiss jmd noch, wie teuer das Nenngeld für ein 4er-Team war (also für die 2020er Ausgabe, die jetzt nachgeholt wird). Auf der Webseite steht der Preis mit der Bemerkung "ab 2021" - war der vorher geringer?
> Danke!



Als wir uns im September 2019 angemeldet haben war der Kurs für ein 4er-Team 439€...das war aber auch irgendein "Early-Bird-Kurs", danach wurde der Preis immer häppchenweise gesteigert.


----------

